# Best small tablet?



## Brian G Turner (Sep 15, 2014)

The biggest problem I have with smartphones is that I don't really need the phone part!

Ideally, I'd love something like an over-sized iPod, with a 5"-6" screen - or a Samsung Galaxy Note/Xperia Z series - without the phone

However, so far, tablets have stayed in the 7"-8" and up area, which makes them very large. 

Trouble is, I don't know of any reputable small sized tablets out there - just cheap junk on Amazon I would never trust to be reliable. None of the big brands I might trust seem to go into this area without making them phones - phablets.

Anyone any suggestions? Just to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## Flyerman11 (Sep 16, 2014)

Have you considered the Samsung Note 8? It comes with the amazing S-Pen and not all that big.
Specs here

I use a Note 10.1 and love it.

If you want smaller the best is probably the Note 3 (or new Note 4) phablet. 
Specs here (3)   and Here (4)

Good luck!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 19, 2014)

The trouble with those suggests is that the tab is too large, and the phablets are phones.

I love smartphones, but barely ever use the phone function!

I was originally thinking that a 5.5" android device - with no phone capacity - could retail at around £100. And would be able to do pretty much everything I wanted. Once you add a phone to the device, the cost ramps up massively.

However, Amazon have just announced exactly what I asked for - a 6" tablet, in their Kindle Fire range:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00KC6KMWI/?tag=brite-21

If the camera were better quality it would be absolutely ideal - but at £79 it's not to be sniffed at.

This is pretty up my street for my needs,


----------



## psikeyhackr (Sep 22, 2014)

I was looking at the Tegra 4 tablets with a stylus for $200 and Best Buy claimed to carry it but it was never in the store.  You had to pay and order one delivered.  I now have a used Samsung Galaxy Note off eBay.

My attitude is mostly Android on anything faster than a 1.3 GHz dual-core is good enough.  But I bought a Nexus 7 in July of 2012 but it died in September of 2013.  It was satisfactory except for not having a microSD slot. 

I was watching Dune on YouTube last night with my Samsung.  I also use it to play MP3 Audiobooks.

But I do worry about the reliability of all of these devices.  This emphasis on 'thin' and 'light' is over done.  Give me heavy and rugged and reliable and I will pay $75 more.  I don't believe it is all that hard.  In terms of graphics and processing power they are already overkill.






At 4:30 this shows how the K1 beats the Tegra 4.  My 2012 Nexus 7 had a Tegra 3 and I was never complaining about its processing power.  The K1 has double the CPU power of the Tegra 4 and that was double the Tegra 3.  So high res gaming is necessary to stress these devices now.

What matters is stylus, microSD slot and maybe rear camera.

psik


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Sep 22, 2014)

I've got a Samsung something or other - it came free with my phone.  I'll check in the morning.  It's a bit longer and narrower than a normal Kindle but about the same size and functions similar to my husband's tablet.  I've hardly had chance to look at it as my daughter keeps stealing it.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Sep 23, 2014)

AnyaKimlin said:


> I've hardly had chance to look at it as my daughter keeps stealing it.



That is standard operating procedure for child technology.

psik


----------



## jastius (Sep 23, 2014)

emerson has a very sturdy teeny tablet with front and back cameras, as does poloroid. three by five by about a half inch thick.
i have a six inch one that came with a keyboard folio case from proscan (win 8) that i got for the bargain forty five dollars canadian. the emerson and poloroid are actually a little more expensive at fifty dollars per.

i find with the smaller tablets the only drawback is that they tend to lag with a giant storage sd card. but getting a small card is an easy fix, there.


----------

